# [Solucionado] The following packages are causing rebuilds

## Fitap

Los rebuilds son normales ?

```

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-libs/boost-1.62.0-r1:0/1.62.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (media-gfx/enblend-4.1.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-gfx/hugin-2015.0.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-cpp/libcmis-0.5.2_pre20160820:0.5/0.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-gfx/luminance-hdr-2.4.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-p2p/qbittorrent-3.1.12:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-office/libreoffice-bin-5.2.3.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-libs/liborcus-0.11.2:0/0.11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-libs/librevenge-0.0.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-util/mdds-1.2.2:1/1.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-libs/vigra-1.9.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-libs/libixion-0.11.1:0/0.11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Saludos.Last edited by Fitap on Thu Feb 02, 2017 9:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Sí, es normal.

Portage te está diciendo que una actualización de un paquete (dev-libs/boost) va a provocar que otros paquetes que dependen de él sean recompilados. Los paquetes ya estaban instalados en tu sistema pero fuero compilados con la antigua versión de boost. Es necesario recompilarlos tras la actualización para asegurar que usan la nueva versión de boost y así evitar problemas. 

Este proceso es automático, es decir, Portage actualizará primero boost y luego recompialrá los paquetes existentes que dependen de él.

----------

## Fitap

Stolz, muchas gracias por la explicacion.

Saludos.

----------

